# Timings for HSG - hosp says I can only have it between days 5 & 10??



## Jan34

Hi there ladies,
Hoping someone can help with some info. Been trying to conceive for over a year, have short cycles so just about to start on cycle 15. I've been referred for tests and sent for an hsg, BUT, the hospital are insisting that it can only be done between days 5 and 10 of my cycle. This seems odd as 1) they only do the procedures once a week, so that's a 5 day window but they only do it every 7 days, and 2) you can't have your period when they do it, and I am usually still bleeding on day 5. I'm missing this month as the designated day of the week is a bank holiday, and next month the designated days will be 5 (when I will still be bleeding) and 11 (1 day too wait late). So I'm going to have to wait till Feb.... and who knows if my timings will be right then? 

Has anyone else come across this insistence that the procedure is performed on CD5 - 10? 

Thanks,


----------



## DaisyDuke

That is weird i was told between cd8 and cd20, i would ask ur fs? XXX


----------



## Jan34

Ah yes, but I don't get to see him until AFTER i've had the procedure. It's crazy! 

btw - have been reading your journal. Good stuff.... I'm rooting for you!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Thanks hun lots of ups and downs this year, i pray the next one sticks :hugs:

Can u not call and ask him? Have u seen the fs at all yet?


----------



## Jan34

is FS the fertility specialist? I've had 1 appt - don't think it was actually the consultant I got to see but one of his minnions. He took all my details, (already had blood test and SA done via GP). said I needed HSG and scan and that I would get an appt to go back once they were done. But just finding it so hard to get this hsg booked. I'm sure they're being over cautious with the 5-10 day thing. I questioned it with the receptionist who said that someone lied and said they hadn't had sex beforehand when they had, so they now limit it to CD5 to 10.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Yeah fs is fertility specialist, its a lot to type out each time. I would call the clinic where u saw the man last time? It seems bad to punnish everyone cos someone had sex before the procedure? Hope u get it sorted, if u have anymore hsg ? u can message me i know it can be quite worrying e.t.c. PS i got pg the month i had my hsg so good luck :hugs:


----------



## Jan34

Thanks DaisyDuke!

Has anyone else reading this been for an HSG? CAn you let me know what windows you were given please?


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey Jan

I had my HSG a week ago through the FS - they said that i should have it between days 5-19 and no nookie after i had booked the appt (had to sign a disclaimer saying i was not pregnant at all since the procedure would flush anything away).

Maybe it's due to your short cycles?? How short are your cycles chick?x


----------



## Jan34

Thanks Rachelle. How was the hsg? Was the procedure ok? Hope the results were good. My cycles are 26 days but I don't ov till 15. Don't think that's the reason anyway as 5 - 10 days applies to everyone.


----------



## chillypink

HSG is usually done when there is no chance of you being pregnant - so got to be before you ovulate. My partner had to have it done between days 2 and 5 also, she was still bleeding. Lots of hospitals only seem to do this procedure one day a week. Just try and get it booked in as soon as you can.


----------



## Jan34

But my hospital says you can't have it done when you have period - it has to be finished? Seems all hospitals have a different set of rules... how frustrating!
Did she find the procedure ok?


----------



## CareBear

Jan34 said:


> I'm missing this month as the designated day of the week is a bank holiday, and next month the designated days will be 5 (when I will still be bleeding) and 11 (1 day too wait late). So I'm going to have to wait till Feb.... and who knows if my timings will be right then?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Hi! What I would do is book the HSG for day 11 and just tell them its day 10, the only reason I believe they give such specifics is to be sure they do the test before you ovulate and therefore have no chance of being pregnant. As you know you don't o until day 15 I would tell a small white lie and get the test done on day 11 otherwise you could be waiting months to get the right cycle day fall on the day they do the procedure. Good luck!


----------



## rachelle1975

One thing i would say is that my FS said it wasn't necessary to do the test prior to ovulation but the cut off would be about a week before :witch: was due - you have to do a pregnancy test and sign a disclaimer and abstain from sex x


----------



## Jan34

Thanks ladies, that's very helpful. Think I will go for Day 11 as you suggest Care Bear.


----------



## Mazmos

Hi Hun,

I was on CD15 when they done mine, and they weren't worried about that at all. They just asked to make sure we hadn't BD since the test was booked, that's all.

It is not the most pleasant procedure (but then again, what is??) but not at all as bad as I had expected. I would recommend that you take some painkillers about an hour before to give them chance to kick in - that's what they told me to do, and I was fine after apart from some cramping like AF cramps.
I got told the same day that my tubes were not blocked - they said they were a little swollen, but this can be normal (?) but I get the results of all our test on 5th Jan :happydance:
Good luck Hun :hug:

Maz


----------



## rachelle1975

Yep i'm with mazmos - got results then and there and got to see my tubes which was kinda cool if you aren't squeamish! 

Relaxation makes it better - i did a bit of yoga breathing and that stopped it being uncomfortable. I found the speculum was the most uncomfortable bit but it was over and done with in about 10 mins - the QandA at the beginning took longer!


----------



## twinkle

Hi there, my hospital would only do hsg test between days 5 to 10. I unfortunatley had a very bad experience, the doctor was asking the nurse how to use the equipment as she normally worked in a private hospital and apparantly they have different equipment!! She had to do the test twice as i "expelled" the equipment....it was excrutiating, she told me that both my tubes were blocked and that i would need ivf...(which i cant as i am over 40 i cannot get it on the nhs and we have not got the funds to pay for it) all this while i still had all the equipment inside me. I was wheeled out into a tiny cubicle where i could hear other patients next to me. My partner (we actually got married on the 15th Nov this year..so he is now my hubby)came to see me and i had to tell him the results....but everyone else could hear me, he broke down and so did i, we met late in life and neither of us have children and we are desperate for one at least. I t was so awful, when i went back to work the following day i walked into to my staff room whist our boss was on the phone to another member of staff who had given birth that morning, i then had to tell everyone what my results were. We are a very close working team and their support has been amazing, the whole office was in tears on that bittersweet day. Anyway after the follow up with our consultant she said that she wanted to do a lap and dye test just to be sure as sometimes the tubes can appear blocked but have just gone into spasm, i was very reluctant but in the end i had the procedure done on the 15th Dec....and guess what.....everything is perfect...tubes not blocked.....perfect womb!!!! So i have to have a blood test for low ovarian reserve on day 1 to 3 of next cycle..i do already have slightly low progesterone levels...so they can put me on clomoid to help that but there was no point if tubes blocked. I do ovulate every month and have regular periods so fingers crossed i dont have a low ovarian reserve....but the main thing is there is the chance that i will get pregnant naturally !!!!! So even if you are told that your tubes are blocked....this is not always the case!!! When i had the first diagnosis i looked on this web site to get information...i never ever thought i would be writing on it to say that my tubes were good!!!! Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## Mazmos

OMG Twinkle - sound like you really have been through it Hun - It is excellent news that you do not have blocked tubes xxx


----------



## mytwins

I had a hard time conceiving I finally got a dye test done on the 11th day of my cycle and I had intercourse that same night and the next and I was pregnant with twins that very cycle:hugs: 

Thanks,


----------

